# No Poo Method



## cracka (Oct 4, 2007)

I have been reading up on this for a few days now.

I tried it last night, I washed my scalp with baking soda. I was unsure because some sites tell you to mix 1 tbsp of baking soda with 1 cup of water and use this to wash your scalp maybe once to twice a week. Following with an ACV rinse of 1/4 cup of ACV to 1 cup of water.

Other sites tell you just to condition the hair and use water to clean the scalp.

I found it difficult to wash the scalp last night with my mixture trying to just get the scalp and not my hair. I ended up putting some baking soda on my head and massaging it in. When I jumped in the shower my hair felt like straw and I thought what have I done but it was silky after the ACV rinse.

Has anyone else tried this and what method do you use and how were your results?


----------



## Noir Sakura (Oct 4, 2007)

*I only no poo with conditioner. I just apply it to my hair, massage my hair a if I was washing it and then rinse.*


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Noir Sakura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *I only no poo with conditioner. I just apply it to my hair, massage my hair a if I was washing it and then rinse.* Yes, this is what I do too. I don't use shampoo. I also do intensive soaks with various natural ingerdients before I condition it out in the wash.


----------



## glamadelic (Oct 4, 2007)

I've been using this method now for a good while, and let my say my hair is so much healthier now! I use Loraine Massey's products for my no poo routine. Here's what I do:

Because her products are a little on the expensive side, I 'wash' my hair with DevaCurl's NoPoo, and I condition with DevaCurl's One Condition every 2-3 days. For the days in between 'washes', I usually just rinse my hair with Aussie Moist, or Treseme Vitamin Enriched Color conditioner. Whenever I apply the no-poo, one condition, Aussie Moist, or whatever I'm using, I always put the product into my left hand, and I'll get some onto my right hand fingertips and apply it directly to my scalp and massage it in, section by section: the nape of my neck, center of my head, top, left, right, and so on. Massaging it in a circular motion (no matter what product your using) helps to lift dirt and cleanse the scalp (plus it feels great on your head!) Then gently rinse your hair out. It's best to rinse your hair out with cool or even cold water, because it makes your hair shiny!

If conditioner by itself doesn't do the trick and you don't want to spend $14 each on bottles of DevaChan products, you can try mixing a scrub with your conditioner to help remover dirt and buildup from your hair. You can mix half conditioner and half brown sugar, but I found that mixing conditioner with Queen Helen's Oatmeal Scrub works great too!

Is your hair curly or straight? I have curly hair, therefore I use Devacurl. But Devachan does make some no poo for straight and colored hair! They even have a "Low Poo" 'condtioner' that gives you that OOMPH! if you're hair needs a little more help to be cleansed. You can check out Devachan's products here: Devachansalon DevaCare

Alot of what I learned about the no poo method came from this website:

Got curl? the curly girl page

If you don't have curly hair, they still have tips for straight hair here:

Straight Hair Care

I hope all this helps! Let me know if you have any more questions!

xx Megan


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 4, 2007)

I have never heard of this....someone explain the benefits of not shampooing your hair. I am not happy with my haircarfe and this sounds interesting...

I have waist length hair that USED to be really thick. I have noticed I loose a lot of hair in the shower. I don't use heat on my hair very often, and actually don't brush it much. I don't know what is causing the breakage or hair loss...could it be shampoo?? I only shampoo 1-2 a week


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have never heard of this....someone explain the benefits of not shampooing your hair. I am not happy with my haircarfe and this sounds interesting...
I have waist length hair that USED to be really thick. I have noticed I loose a lot of hair in the shower. I don't use heat on my hair very often, and actually don't brush it much. I don't know what is causing the breakage or hair loss...could it be shampoo?? I only shampoo 1-2 a week

Many shampoos contain sulfates which ravage the hair shaft after time, so if you do have long hair, you will see how it has affected your hair towards the lower parts (color, texture, behavior changes). Some people use less shampoo, water it down, or just completely cut it out of their hair care.
It is not that big a deal for people who cut their hair shoulder length and shorter regularly, but for those who go longer, it is important not to strip the hair of the natural sebum it needs to keep in top shape, especially to the oldest parts of the hair. All the natural oils we may put on our hair is good, but nothing is quite like the natural stuff we produce. Longhaired folks are not supposed to shampoo the whole length, just the at the roots, and then let the suds run down.

Ironically, the ingredients they put in shampoo to make your hair rinse clean... they put it in conditioners too! This is what makes CO washing (conditioner only) possible. It may not work for everyone, but for those wishing to preserve the pristine condition for the length of their hair, this can work wonderfully well, as it rinses away foreign products, but not natural sebum.


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 4, 2007)

This sounds intriguing, I'm googling it right now.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Oct 7, 2007)

The Long Hair Community has great articles on no-pooing (also know as CO washing).


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank so much Nox!! I think I will try it out!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 7, 2007)

I got turned onto Conditioner only washes. I cant remember the last time I used shampoo on my hair. All my shampoos are now body washes...::sigh::.I wish I had long hair. but at least its getting healthier so..cant complain.


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I have waist length hair and it's in okay condition. It could be better, so I'm gonna try this!!


----------



## Solimar (Oct 7, 2007)

Never heard of this, but it sounds interesting. I have known for a while that shampooing was bad for your hair...but that's about it.


----------



## lummerz (Nov 3, 2007)

I want to know...i heard that it's good NOT to wash your hair. Has anyone ever NOT washed their hair and have good results?

It seems to be a bit..well too organic for my tastes..but

there are a lot of websites that say to have nice and shiny hair, to stay away from shampoo as it is a detergent which will strip the natural oils in your hair.

Okay..makes sense...but certain sites are recommending either washing your hair once every 6 weeks with shampoo but the rest of the time, just use plain warm water to rinse your hair.

hmm..i wonder if dry shampooing is better then?


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 3, 2007)

Actually Nox turned me on to the "No Poo" method of not shampooing my hair. There is a thread dedicated to it here in the hair forum...

From experience...I have not been shampooing, just a bit on the very top of my hair. My hair was never looked shinier and healthier. People have literally been asking me if it's a wig!!


----------



## lummerz (Nov 3, 2007)

ohh is there? would you know the name of the forum?

so, do you never shampoo the top of your head? you've been doing for how long?

would you consider not shampooing the rest of your hair?


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 3, 2007)

Here is the the thread...

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...hod-65665.html

I shampoo the very top only. My bangs get oily, so thats really all I wash. I don't wash the bottom of my hair at all. I have waist length hair and it was getting very broken and dry before I quit shampooing. I should say I don't use product on my hair, so it doesn't really get dirty.


----------



## lummerz (Nov 3, 2007)

wow, down to your waist. I knew it was long but didn't know it was that long. Your hair is so pretty btw =)

Anyway...ahh okay..makes a bit of sense to wash poo with your scalp..i was a bit confuzzled there but at the same time i'm kinda zoning in and out...hehe


----------



## Aprill (Nov 3, 2007)

merging the two since this is about "no poo"


----------



## Jessica (Nov 3, 2007)

very interesting...i just read that thread. I am just scared my hair is too oily to not wash it at all. I do however wash just the top and let the suds run down when i rinse my hair (Nox had mentioned that in the thread). So Manders how do you keep your hair from stinking??? I too have waist length hair and everyone thinks they can touch my hair with their grubby hands


----------



## -Liz- (Nov 3, 2007)

lol im so immatre, i laugh each time i read "no poo" lol

im gonna try it starting now, just using very little and only the scalp


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 3, 2007)

Jessica-Ann...Well I don 't use any product in my hair. I don't touch my hair often and I don't smoke or anything. I wash the top of my hair once a week. In between washings, like if it gets oily or unmanageable I use Pssst Dry Shampoo. You can get it for about $5 at any drugstore. You spray it onto your hair, it's similar to a powder. It absorbs the oil and has a kinda fresh smell. Thats about all I do to my hair these days. I never blowdry, I do straighten sometimes. Seriously my hair looks better than ever.


----------



## Annia (Nov 12, 2007)

Awesome thread, I think i'll adopt this routine and see how it works out.


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 12, 2007)

I am going to try that!


----------



## -Liz- (Nov 13, 2007)

i cant get dry shampoo


----------



## Annia (Nov 13, 2007)

I am on day 2 and it's incredibly hard not to shampoo. On the other hand, my hair looks very shiny and nice!


----------



## Anna (Nov 13, 2007)

eeeeeeeeeeeeh! after reading this im so tempted to give up on shampoo...but my hair is so fine and so thin i know it would be stuck to my head and greasey.its greasey 10 hours after i shower....but id love to give up shampoo if i could. anyone have fine hair and have had success?


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 13, 2007)

I wanna know too. My fine hair gets oily sooooooo fast, but I feel like I am making it worse my shampooing it soo much.


----------



## Annia (Nov 13, 2007)

I have fine hair but high density (meaning a lot of it), not having any problems... actually I noticed my hair seems to be more full/volume etc. for the oil, I have used dry shampoo in some areas.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 13, 2007)

I've been told this. Since I got locs, my hair dresser told me to stop using shampoos and use herbal rinses instead... I thought she was mad.

I think I'm gonna give it a go. But you guys know locs are THE FIRST to give off a smell...


----------



## cracka (Nov 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif eeeeeeeeeeeeh! after reading this im so tempted to give up on shampoo...but my hair is so fine and so thin i know it would be stuck to my head and greasey.its greasey 10 hours after i shower....but id love to give up shampoo if i could. anyone have fine hair and have had success? I have fine thin hair but lots of it. I only condition my hair maybe twice a year when i visit the hairdresser and then she comments on it being like silk due to the conditioner.

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif eeeeeeeeeeeeh! after reading this im so tempted to give up on shampoo...but my hair is so fine and so thin i know it would be stuck to my head and greasey.its greasey 10 hours after i shower....but id love to give up shampoo if i could. anyone have fine hair and have had success? Originally Posted by *Liz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i cant get dry shampoo



Try Shoppers drug mart Kiloran or Trade Secrets


----------



## natralcurlydiva (Dec 23, 2007)

omg ive just been encourged to start no pooing again. yay!


----------



## kchan99 (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried conditioner-only wash, but it didn't work for me. I have a greasy scalp so I have to use shampoo to remove the oils. I don't always put additional shampoo on the rest of my hair; I just let the shampoo wash down the length of my hair when I'm rinsing.


----------



## girly_girl (Feb 7, 2008)

I have short DRY hair. I am interested in trying conditioner only washing. I don't get oily hair ever, so would this work for me and how often would I need to shampoo my hair? So from what I understand you just get your hair wet put conditioner on it, wait a few mins and rinse it out....that's it correct? I'm going to give this a try! will any conditioner work?


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm curious for the people who have tried this no-poo method and liked it... what were you doing before?? When you shampooed your hair were you shampooing it from root to tip and now you're not at all? Or were you just shampooing the roots before?

I just shampoo the roots of my hair and then condition from just below the roots to the tips and have no problems with my hair using this method.


----------



## monniej (Feb 7, 2008)

i was washing my hair weekly with shampoo and then slathering it in conditioner to replace the moisture. now i use a shampoo about once a month and only about a quarter size drop for my entire head. and that's only when i have product buildup. this is the process i use:

wet my hair in the shower

apply conditioner (i use pantene prov for woc)

work through to detangle

comb through with an afro or wide tooth comb

baggie my hair while i finish my shower

rinse hair leaving just a bit of conditioner to control frizz.

i never brush or towel dry my hair. african american hair is known for being dry, brittle and prone to breakage. this is generally from a lack of moisture. i think that's why this method seems to work so well.


----------



## lummerz (Feb 7, 2008)

i first tried this method sometime last year in november and it was just a couple weeks ago that my hair is beginning to normalize. It took a long while for the oiliness to go away and had to constantly put my hair up so i didn't look like a grease monkey when i did go out.

I have reasonably thick hair, so i'm not sure if that had something to do with it. Now, i enjoy the fact that i don't have to spend money on shampoo's now and my hair is much healthier and im digging it.

I haven't used any baking soda or vinegar from the time i started til now. I just went cold turkey. I guess i didn't really see the point.

I do wash my hair with plain water every couple days and it works for me.

I also noticed that i don't get white flakes in my hair anymore. No, it's not dandruff but just a really sensitive and dry scalp.


----------



## girly_girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I finally tried this today. I sent my dh out to get VO5 tea therapy, but they didn't have any so I had him Get Suave berry smoothie. I really like the way it has made my hair look. At first I wasn't so sure, but now I really like it. I went ahead and bought some WEN by Chaz Dean in Hydrating Fig. I plan to alternate the two of them. I bought up a bunch of Liter bottles of Biolage shampoo and conditioning balm, but I don't think I'll be using them any more. I hate that I spent so much on them. all together about $150.00 :-(


----------



## rowantree (Feb 10, 2008)

Here is a great "article" about going "no poo" and gives the reasons why - some great info here. Also gives the recipe for the baking soda "shampoo" and recommends using ACV (a MUT favorite here) for a conditioning rinse. The author also lists recipes for making your own hair styling products:

babyslime: Info: Shampoo Free

I haven't tried it yet but I'm going to. I know over 20 yrs ago I heard you shouldn't wash your hair every day so I try not to. I know shampoo is drying and for a while, I was using Creme of Nature shampoo (doesn't have the sulfates) but had to stop because the only way to get it was online. I'm glad to read everyone's opinions about "no poo" here, it's made me want to try it myself.


----------



## sugarwoman (Feb 14, 2008)

I shampoo every other day. On the off days I use fill a jar with one cup water, one table spoon of vinegar, one tablespoon of baking soda and a dollop of hair conditioner. Shake it up and use it like shampoo. Works great!


----------



## boopie (Feb 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kayleigh83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm curious for the people who have tried this no-poo method and liked it... what were you doing before?? When you shampooed your hair were you shampooing it from root to tip and now you're not at all? Or were you just shampooing the roots before?
I just shampoo the roots of my hair and then condition from just below the roots to the tips and have no problems with my hair using this method.

This is how I do mine as well. I've been doing it that way for about a month. I really haven't noticed a difference yet. I try to go 2 days before I wash my hair again (exp: shampoo &amp; condish on Monday, Tues &amp; Wed I put my hair in a hair cap when I shower, then I shampoo &amp; condish on Thurs). I do brush my hair to get the natural oils to the ends of my hair. I also roll in smooth curlers and use an ionic soft bonnet hair dryer about once a week (trying to get to 2/week).

My hair is about halfway down my back (right below where my bra hooks). I am seriously thinking of going blonde this weekend. I have dark brown now, and have not colored for over 3 months. I am just now seeing a few grays at the top and I can't stand it!


----------



## Sandy22 (Feb 16, 2008)

I tried it but it made my scalp get itchy. Maybe I need a better conditioner?


----------



## lauren84 (Sep 16, 2008)

I am trying the no poo method...on day 5 I believe...so far not too oily and doesn't smell or anything..going to wait it out and see how my hair looks in a few weeks...


----------



## lauren84 (Oct 13, 2008)

this is great..I don't want to shampoo ever again! My hair has NEVER grown so fast...


----------

